# TINY'S NEW HOME!!!



## Tichi (May 7, 2005)

Tiny came home with us this morning and we are overjoyed!! She seems very happy. She's jumping from bed to bed (we got a few for her so she could have her pick, and she's comfy in them all).

I can't believe how quickly we've become attached and devoted to this little girl. I guess if you've seen her pictures and heard her story, you won't be surprised 

Thanks you for the good wishes, I really appreciated it during those tense few days while we waited for the decision!. We will be frequent visitors to Chihuahua-People ! We've gone totally over the top for Tiny! We'll remember this day for the rest of out lives!!

Yipee!!!

T.

Sorry these pictures are so fuzzy. I'm nowhere near the photographer Nate is! I'd better get better at it since she's such a little photo pricess!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Tina, thank you for the quick pictures of your beautiful girl. She'll always remain special in our hearts and being able to keep up with her will be a joy. None of us are the photographers Nate and Kristen are so we won't hold quality against you either, LOL.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so happy for you and Tiny...she looks so contented....you will be surprised at how much more you love her as each day passes....just when you think you can't love her anymore....you will ! I am overwhelmed with love for my Bella and it is the best feeling in the world....welcome to the world of unconditional love !


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Tiny looks adorable in her new home. I'm so happy you will be posting pics of her, and keeping us updated. She has a special place in our hearts.

You got her several beds so she would have a choice? LOL - sounds like she will continue to be treated like the princess she is. :lol: 

BTW - that really IS a good pic.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

That's a great pic of Tiny and boy, she sure looks happy in her new home. You are one lucky duck to have won the Tiny Sweepstakes. :lol:


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

AWwwww!! I'm glad she's adapting well!! I'm glad you are the proud owner of Tiny! Best wishes to you and yours! You've got a lot of precious years with that angel!

:angel13:


----------



## chilady (Feb 10, 2005)

Glad to see Tiny has settled in with you so quickly  , chis certainly respond well to someone who loves them, congrats on becoming her new owner. :wave:


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Thats awesome!! I bet she's the happiest chi in the world!!  Congrats on your baby.


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

I am so happy to see Tiny enjoying her new home!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Well we are happy beyond belief that Tiny got a wonderful home. Tina, the picture is great, and she looks so content. I'm also really glad that you became a part of this forum, there is just so much information and supportive people. 

Lots of love - Nate and Kristin


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

ccasion7: cogratulations! ccasion7: Tiny looks so happy  I think Tiny is this forums unofficial mascott  she even looks like an older version of the one pictured in the upper left hand corner-down to the little tongue! We are all rooting for you both!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Im soooo pleased that you have tiny  
What happened to her previously?


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

She does look like the dog on the banner! (who is that by the way?). To make a long story short, Tiny is a rescue that we fostered and found a great home for!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Bless her. Has she lost teeth? How old is she?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

The cockles of my heart are all warm and fuzzy  

Congrats Tina!!!


----------



## Tichi (May 7, 2005)

Is she spectacular, or what? She's sleeping in her bed in near the window in the sun and she could not look happier! I'm weeping! What a love bug!!!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Im so happy for you and tiny that you have found each other


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Tichi said:


> Is she spectacular, or what? She's sleeping in her bed in near the window in the sun and she could not look happier! I'm weeping! What a love bug!!!


I'm kinda weepy myself. Tiny seems to have that effect on people.


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

Tiny is so sweet looking.

Jennie and Cocoa


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Nothing like a happy ending :wink:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Seren said:


> Bless her. Has she lost teeth? How old is she?


I pulled all but 3 teeth, and she's about 10 years old (estimated younger now that she's all back and healthy!)


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

This is too good.Obviously Kristen & Nate found just the right home. I am glad you will be keeping us up to date on Tiny. As someone else said none of us take pics like the ones we get of Sadie & Ritz :lol: :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Kemo's mamma said:


> The cockles of my heart are all warm and fuzzy
> 
> Congrats Tina!!!


What is a cockle?


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

A shellfish


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Kemo's mamma said:


> The cockles of my heart are all warm and fuzzy


The internet is good for something after all...here's what I found!

"The English phrase 'cockles of my heart' refers to the ventricles of the heart (Latin: cochleae cordis). -taken from www.wikipedia.com"

I guess the shellfish is named after it because of the shape?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

every time i see her pic i cry! she is sp precious! i'm glad you will be keeping us posted!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aww i'm glad tiny has found a good home .i love that girl !!

kisses nat


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations! I'm so happy Tiny found the perfect home!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

luvmypuppet said:


> every time i see her pic i cry! she is sp precious! i'm glad you will be keeping us posted!


I used to feel that way too. Now, when I see pics of Tiny, I smile. This is one sad story that had a happy ending indeed.


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Congratulations. Tiny is so sweet. I'm thrilled she found a great home. :cheers:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Yay Tina Im so glad you will be staying with us we all would mis tiny alot were all addicted lol :lol: glad shes settling in and the pics are great keep them coming :lol:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Glad to know that Tiny is adjusting to his new home. I am so happy to hear an update!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

What wonderful news!!! So glad she got a wonderful home and is adjusting so well!  She holds a place in all of our hearts!


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

I am so giddy with happiness for you and Tiny. I know she has a wonderful and loving home with you. I am really really happy for both of you


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh that just made my day!!! How wonderful!!! Congrats!


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm overjoyed that you and Tiny have each other now, Tina!! CONGRATS!!!!! :blob7:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm so happy everything turned out so wonderful for Tiny and you Tina! Keep updating us on how she is doing. I am glad Tiny found a good home! :love2:


----------

